# lingua franca



## LaraCroft

¿Lingua franca en español se dice "lengua franca"?
Gracias por anticipado


----------



## ursu-lab

In generale si usa molto "lengua vehicular".


----------



## LaraCroft

Davvero grazie


----------



## Neuromante

Yo solo he oído  "lengua franca". Lo de "vehicular" no me suena absolutamente de nada.de nada.


----------



## 0scar

Lengua franca.
Googleando un poco se encuentra que "lengua vehicular" es un neologismo creado en España en el contexto de los conflictos nacionalistas.


----------



## MOMO2

LaraCroft said:


> ¿Lingua franca en español se dice "lengua franca"?
> Gracias por anticipado


 
¿Por qué no? 
Una lengua vehicular o *lengua franca* es la adoptada para comunicar entre personas que no conocen la misma lengua. Se dice mucho del inglés. Refiriéndose al hecho de que es hablado mal por todos pero esos todos así se entienden, de otra forma no se entenderían. Y, yéndose un poco por las ramas, te añado que hay gente que conoce de maravillas el inglés (inclusive son idioma madre) y hablando con los que usan el inglés como lengua franca, arreglan el suyo para ser entendidos.
Lo dicen muy claro en la enciclopedia libre.  
M


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Yo siempre he oído "lengua vehicular"


----------



## LaraCroft

gracias a todo el mundo


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> Lengua franca.
> Googleando un poco se encuentra que "lengua vehicular" es un neologismo creado en España en el contexto de los conflictos nacionalistas.



¿¿  ??

Lengua vehicular es un término que se utiliza habitualmente en cualquier país donde se imparten cursos en varios idiomas, incluídos extranjeros. 
Por ejemplo si estudias matemáticas en Italia en inglés, el inglés es en este caso la lengua vehicular. 
No es una peculiaridad de España. Seguro que también en Argentina habrá colegios donde la lengua vehicular es el inglés y no hay conflictos nacionalistas 
La lengua vehicular puede ser una lengua extranjera, como el inglés en paises donde no se habla inglés; puede ser una lengua en lugar de otra en países bilingües (como en España con el catalán, el euskera y el galego pero también en Italia en Val d'Aosta con el francés y en Trentino Alto-Adige con el alemán, y en Gran Bretaña en Escocia, y un larguísimo etcétera).

Anche in italiano si dice "lingua veicolare". 

Non è un neologismo perché è un termine che si usa nel campo dell'educazione e della linguistica già da *molti *anni, e non l'hanno inventato gli spagnoli. Viene dall'inglese "vehicular language".


----------



## Neuromante

Entonces Lingua franca es Lengua franca.

Visto que lingua veicolare/lengua vehicular es una cosa distinta. Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## 0scar

ursu-lab said:


> ¿¿  ??
> 
> Viene dall'inglese "vehicular language".



Justamente hay un foro castellano-inglés donde los ingleses dicen otra cosa: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=661360
 ¿Por qué no entrás a ese foro y les das tus argumentos ya que acá no se puede?


----------



## ursu-lab

También hay italianos qué preguntan en el foro qué significan o cómo se escriben palabras italianas. La terminología de lingüística del aprendizaje de idiomas extranjeros deriva al 99,99% del inglés porque todos los estudios de lingüística nacían en el ámbito de la enseñanza del inglés. Todo eso desde los años '50.
Además, si te fijaras mejor en lo que has leído, en el foro la pregunta la hizo una chica de Santa Perpètua de Mogoda, de Barcelona (prácticamente una vecina mía y desde luego no inglesa)... y otro usuario español contesta precisamente: "De hecho, *el término "lengua vehicular" nos viene del inglés "vehicular language*"... "

En este enlace explica bastante bien, en inglés, lo que es una _lingua franca _(en latín) o lengua vehicular.

De todas formas, como es latín (y no italiano), no se traduce lengua y se dejaría:
_lingua franca_.


----------



## Neuromante

Y yo repito que Lengua franca (Que se dice así n español y no "lingua" franca) y lengua vehicular no son lo mismo. ¿Argumentos? La descripción de "lengua vehicular" que ha puesto Ursula no corresponde a "lengua franca"


----------



## MOMO2

ursu-lab said:


> La terminología de lingüística del aprendizaje de idiomas extranjeros deriva al 99,99% del inglés porque todos los estudios de lingüística nacían en el ámbito de la enseñanza del inglés. Todo eso desde los años '50.


 
 Y Saussure y Chomsky ¿qué?


----------



## MOMO2

Neuromante said:


> Y yo repito que Lengua franca (Que se dice así n español y no "lingua" franca) y lengua vehicular no son lo mismo. ¿Argumentos? La descripción de "lengua vehicular" que ha puesto Ursula no corresponde a "lengua franca"


 
Estoy de acuerdo. 
La lengua vehicular en la UAB, en presencia de estudiantes extranjeros, será el español.
Lengua franca es otra cosa. Fue el esperanto, fue la llamada lengua franca (la que hablaban los marineros en el mediterráneo), es el inglés para muchos.


----------



## ursu-lab

MOMO2 said:


> Y Saussure y Chomsky ¿qué?



Che io sappia non si sono mai occupati di glottodidattica delle lingue straniere ... Ma magari mi sono persa qualcosa.
La lingua franca in Europa è stata - dopo il latino - tradizionalmente il francese fino al XIX secolo, parlato e studiato dalla Russia fino alla Spagna. Tanto per fare un esempio, in Russia gli aristocratici studiavano con precettori francesi e il francese è stato sinonimo di cultura fino alla II guerra mondiale: l'inglese ha cominciato a prendere il sopravvento solo a partire dagli anni '60. In certi paesi, come la Spagna, per es., l'inglese all'epoca non si studiava neanche nelle scuole perché era proibito.
L'esperanto - lingua artificiale, più che franca... -  l'avranno imparato in realtà poco più di un migliaio di persone nel mondo...
Lingua veicolare significa che è la lingua che si adotta per comunicare tra i membri di una comunità e che non corrisponde alla lingua madre di tutti. In India potrebbe essere l'inglese e nelle scuole catalane è il catalano per alcune materie e il castigliano per altre. La lingua franca dei turisti è in generale l'inglese. 
"A synonym for _lingua franca_ is "_vehicular language_". " Io non vedo alcuna differenza tra "lingua franca" e "lingua veicolare" tranne il fatto che il secondo termine è più moderno, ricopre contesti più ampi ed è il termine utilizzato in glottodidattica. Parlare di "lingua franca" oggi mi sembra anacronistico, a meno che non si parli del latino dei romani...

PS: E poi scusa, ma in che lingua scrive Chomsky? È americano, mica polacco...


----------



## Neuromante

Lengua vehicular, tal como pone Ursula, se usa dentro de una comunidad (Y yo añado que es oficial)
Lengua franca se usa para comunicarse entre personas, comunidades, ejércitos enemigos, etc y no es "oficial" ni "interna a una comunidad" entre otras cosas no está pautada y cada uno la usa según su lengua de origen. Y si alguien viniera a decirme que debo usar una "lengua vehicular" para comunicarme con alguien, es decir, una lengua ajena a mi e impuesta, no sé exactamente qué le haría, pero nada agradable.


Al margen de que una definición de sinónimo *en inglés*, cuando estamos hablando *del español* me la trae floja 



La pregunta del inicio es si "lingua franca" se dice "lengua franca" y la respuesta es: Sí, se dice lengua franca



Por cierto:
Después del latín la lengua franca en Europa no fue el francés, visto que antes estuvo el español, durante un par de siglos. El francés empezó a usarse en el S XVIII y hasta el Renacimiento no tengo ni idea de  cual fue, pero visto que casi nadie hablaba latín, dudo mucho que fuera ésta.


----------



## chlapec

El amigo DREI (DRAE en español), nos dice:

*lengua franca.*

f. La que es mezcla de dos o más, y con la cual se entienden los naturales de pueblos distintos.

*vehicular*.

*2. *adj. Dicho de una lengua: Que sirve de comunicación entre grupos de personas de lengua materna distinta.

Pues ahí queda eso.


----------



## annapo

Neuromante said:


> y hasta el Renacimiento no tengo ni idea de  cual fue, pero visto que casi nadie hablaba latín, dudo mucho que fuera ésta.



Bé, non è proprio vero. Tutte le persone colte leggevano e scrivevano latino non solo nel rinascimento ma almeno fino al '700. 

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impero_romano_d'Occidente
_
anche dopo la caduta dell'Impero romano d'Occidente, per più di un millennio il latino fu, nel mondo occidentale, *la lingua franca della cultura, della scienza e dei rapporti internazionali*, e come tale influì sulle varie lingue locali. Quando venne meno questa sua funzione, intorno al *XVII ed al XVIII* secolo, essa fu assunta dalle lingue vive europee del tempo e, in alcuni ambiti letterari (memorialistica in particolare) e nella diplomazia, dal francese, fino ai primi decenni del Novecento, allorquando si andò gradualmente imponendo in Europa e nel mondo, come lingua franca, l'inglese, che pur essendo di ceppo germanico presenta, soprattutto nel lessico, un gran numero di termini di origine latina. (...)

In età moderna, il latino fu ancora usato come lingua della filosofia e della scienza, sia in Italia che all'estero (Thomas More, Erasmo da Rotterdam, Thomas Hobbes, Christophe de Longueil ecc.) e in latino scrissero anche i primi scienziati moderni come Copernico e Newton *fino almeno al XVIII *secolo, quando anche in questo ruolo il latino fu sostituito dalle varie lingue nazionali (francese, inglese, tedesco ecc.)._


----------



## gatogab

Yo encontré esto:


> Lingua franca.
> Sull'etimologia della locuzione (che malgrado l'apparenza è della lingua latina), si ritiene probabile l'ipotesi che derivi da un *modo di dire diffuso presso la diplomazia africana*, desunto dal generalizzato riferimento alla lingua francese.


Me encanta complicar(me) la vida.


----------



## annapo

http://www.garzantilinguistica.it/it/dizionario/it/lemma/32f1f2bf20226c296cafd225fb944b401f534e2a

*Etimologia* Dal fr. ant. frank, propr. 'libero' 

Definizioni. m. [pl. -chi] 
*x---x*
3* lingua franca,* linguaggio composto di elementi francesi, italiani, spagnoli, greci, arabi, usato nel Medio Oriente dall'epoca delle crociate fino al sec. XIX, soprattutto in ambito commerciale e diplomatico | (estens.) lingua composita e semplificata che consente la comunicazione tra gruppi linguistici diversi.

http://dizionario.reverso.net/inglese-definizioni/Lingua%20Franca
*Lingua Franca *
*x---x*


----------



## gatogab

LaraCroft said:


> ¿Lingua franca en español se dice "lengua franca"?
> Gracias por anticipado


Sí.


> Una *lengua vehicular* o *lengua franca* (también en latín _*lingua franca*_) es el idioma adoptado para un entendimiento común entre personas que no tienen la misma lengua materna


*sigue*


Etimología


> *lingua franca* deriva dall'arabo _lisān-al-faranğī_, cioè lingua europea.


----------



## Neuromante

annapo said:


> Bé, non è proprio vero. Tutte le persone colte leggevano e scrivevano latino non solo nel rinascimento ma almeno fino al '700.
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impero_romano_d'Occidente
> _
> anche dopo la caduta dell'Impero romano d'Occidente, per più di un millennio il latino fu, nel mondo occidentale, *la lingua franca della cultura, della scienza e dei rapporti internazionali*, e come tale influì sulle varie lingue locali. Quando venne meno questa sua funzione, intorno al *XVII ed al XVIII* secolo, essa fu assunta dalle lingue vive europee del tempo e, in alcuni ambiti letterari (memorialistica in particolare) e nella diplomazia, dal francese, fino ai primi decenni del Novecento, allorquando si andò gradualmente imponendo in Europa e nel mondo, come lingua franca, l'inglese, che pur essendo di ceppo germanico presenta, soprattutto nel lessico, un gran numero di termini di origine latina. (...)
> 
> In età moderna, il latino fu ancora usato come lingua della filosofia e della scienza, sia in Italia che all'estero (Thomas More, Erasmo da Rotterdam, Thomas Hobbes, Christophe de Longueil ecc.) e in latino scrissero anche i primi scienziati moderni come Copernico e Newton *fino almeno al XVIII *secolo, quando anche in questo ruolo il latino fu sostituito dalle varie lingue nazionali (francese, inglese, tedesco ecc.)._


No, para nada. Eso es la Wiki, y además la Wiki italiana con la tendencia a ser italocéntrica
Que una mínima minoría usara el latín para comunicarse en determinados campos de conocimiento no lo convierte en una lengua franca, también usaban el griego clásico, por ejemplo.
Además de que ya desde el S XII se estaban traduciendo los textos latinos (A través del árabe), de los problemas religiosos provocados por la traducción de la Biblia (Que se tradujo, precisamente para que la gente pudiera leerla y eso en una sociedad donde casi todos era analfabetos reduce el número de latinófonos a una mínima parte)

Y no olvides que la literatura española e inglesa ya eran potentísimas, por no hablar de Dante, el siclo artúrico, el Orlando etc.... que no están escritas en latín.


Ademas de que una lengua "de trabajo" no puede ser lengua franca por pura incompatibilidad.


----------



## Epilio

Lo que dice la wki italiana lo dice cualquier otra enciclopedia que esté alejada de ese "italocentrismo" que mentas. A efectos prácticos el latín funcionó como lingua franca aunque estuviera constreñida al ámbito cultural (ciencia, filosofía) y por tanto fuera de uso corriente por una minoría. El factor cuantitativo no desmerece en absoluto su condición de lengua transfronteriza.

Por otra parte, ¿dónde está la incompatibilidad entre lingua franca y lengua de trabajo?, ¿acaso no pueden servir entrambas para el mismo propósito?. ¿En qué lengua publicó Newton su Principia?, ¿en inglés?. No, lo hizo en latín, porque era el idioma que un europeo culto podría entender (y todavía hablamos del siglo XVII).


----------



## Neuromante

Si una lengua franca sirve para comunicarse entre los pueblos y el latín lo usaba solo una minoría muy culta y para más ende para comunicarse en determinados asuntos me queda claro que el latí (En esa época) no podía ser una lengua franca.

De todos modos, basta con leer las definiciones que ha aportado Gatogab.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> De todos modos, basta con leer las definiciones que ha aportado Gatogab.


 
_'Basta',_ en el sentido que no se lean más?

(Con lo polémico que andas esta noche....)


----------



## Nonsonolui

Siempre he oído y dicho lengua franca


----------



## annapo

Neuromante said:


> No, para nada. Eso es la Wiki, y además la Wiki italiana con la tendencia a ser italocéntrica
> .
> Además de que ya desde el S XII se estaban traduciendo los textos latinos (A través del árabe), de los problemas religiosos provocados por la traducción de la Biblia (Q*ue se tradujo, precisamente para que la gente pudiera leerla y eso en una sociedad donde casi todos era analfabetos *. *ma se tutti erano analfabeti, a che serviva tradurre dal latino? Gli analfabeti non sanno leggere in nessuna lingua, no?*
> 
> Y no olvides que la literatura española e inglesa ya eran potentísimas, por no hablar de Dante, el siclo artúrico, el Orlando etc.... que no están escritas en latín.
> 
> 
> Ademas de que una lengua "de trabajo" no puede ser lengua franca por pura incompatibilidad.



Dio mio che idee confuse che hai!
1) Cosa c'entra il presteso italocentrismo della wiki con l'uso del latino che si è fatto per secoli? Ho una news per te, neuromante: *l'italiano non è latino*. Sono due lingue distinte.

2) la Bibbia pare fosse scritta in ebraico antico e aramaico, mentre gan parte del Vangelo ci è pervenuto in greco. *Non in latino*, che non c'entra niente.

3) il greco classico NON si è mai usato come lingua franca nell'impero Romano : fu il koiné, e solo nei territori di dominazione bizantina, ad essere usato come lingua franca. *koiné, Neuromente, non greco classico*.

4) *Dante* scrisse la Divina commedia in volgare, ma il _De Monarchia, le Egloghe, e il De vulgari eloquentia_ ecc, ovvero le sue opere di filosofia, grammatica e retorica, in latino; e Petrarca compose in volgare solo il suo *rerum vulgarium fragmenta*, ovvero il _Canzoniere_, che conteneva versi d'amore, tutte le altre opere (decine) le compose in latino. Copernico scrisse il latino _De Revolutionibus orbium coelestium_. Paracelso pubblicò tutte le sue opere in latino. 

*Il latino è stato usato per secoli come oggi si usa l'inglese: la lingua franca destinata alle opere che devono ricevere risnanza internazionale.
*

Certo poi che le lingue di "lavoro" sono lingue franche, altimenti spiegami che cos'è per me, italiana che lavora in rep. Ceca* l'inglese*... 

*La lingua franca è uno stumento di comunicazione fra popoli che non parlano la stessa lingua*, non è scritto da nessuna parte per quale finalità di comunicazione si debba usare: può essere lavoro, cultura, arte o qualsivoglia altra necessità.
.


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione:*



> Amici,
> Vi informo che esiste un Forum dove potete sviscerare le origini e gli usi dei termini fino allo sfinimento.
> Quel Forum è *Etymology and History of Languages*.
> Ogni messaggio che svii il discorso dalla corretta traduzione italiano-spagnolo di *lingua franca *sarà eliminato.
> Grazie per la consueta collaborazione.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_


----------



## sabrinita85

*LINGUA FRANCA (it./lat.) = lengua vehicular* *o* *lengua franca (sp.)

Puoi anche lasciare scritto "lingua franca"... è internazionale!
*


----------

